# Going for first IUI, any advice?



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

My lovely wife and I are hopefully going for our 1st go at IUI this week (just waiting on the surge)!

I am a little nervous as it's my wife who will be having the procedure and as it's our 1st go, I don't quite know what to expect. I will be there holding her hand and being supportive but can anybody who has been through this offer us any advice or tips to possibly help our chances?

Thanks


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure whether I can be of help.  My wife and I had our first negative from IUI cycle at the weekend however we have just bought sperm and will be trying a second go of IUI next week.  Its just a numbers game really, much like winning the lottery but with a much bigger prize (and cost).

If you read my profile you will see that I didn't get a positive on the OPKs for Jan/Feb so we are now relying on scans to check follicle growth and then most likely a trigger shot.  For our first IUI it went lovely (well as lovely as it can be laid out on a bed).  I lay on a bed and the nurse inserted the speculum much like a smear, then the nurse put the catheter into my cervix which i didn't even feel, the nurse let my wife inject the sperm so it was rather emotional.  She then laid a heated blanket over me and told us to rest for 10 minutes which we did.  After treatment which took all of 20 minutes total we didn't know what to do, we just had thought what an overwhelming experience it would be.  So we ended up going out for lunch and wandering around Central London.  This time I've said I'd like to come home and snuggle up and watch DVDs and hope that helps the sperm meet egg.

The 2WW was the trickiest bit.  My wife was wonderful and helped keep me positive but I had plenty of ups and downs and just turned into a not very nice person.  Hopefully I'll be more aware of it this time and ask for time out when things get too much.  Even though AF arrived it was actually quite a relief to be out of the 2WW.  We are hoping that my follicles are growing nicely so we can do IUI next week.

Hoep all goes well with your treatment.


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info, she had her surge today so we are booked in tomorrow!

Good luck to you to.x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Molly*, best of luck to you both. 
Try and keep as busy as you can in the 2ww, there's nothing worse than sitting around giving yourself time to over think things. X


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you.x

I must admit I thought the 2ww would be the easy bit, how wrong was I!!!


----------



## molly1 (Feb 14, 2014)

No success this month but we will be trying again, we can fund another 2 so hopefully it will work  

Can anybody advise if it's better to go every month or is it better to have a break between IUI's?

Also if you have any tips to aid conception please let me know!

Thanks x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

We didn't wait any time between our first treatment (bfN) and our second, currently on 2WW.  We are doing natural cycles so no hormones other than what my body makes to worry about.

If this cycle is a BFN then we will wait a couple of months reasons been my work schedule gets a little crazy, we want to get our savings up (expensive process) and I will go gluten, sweetener and sugar free.  I will also ask consultant about taking alternative supplements and acupuncture.  I think it will also be good to just have a few weeks without testing on sticks or waiting to see if treatment work.

Best wishes on your decision to continue treatment and hope you get a positive soon.


----------

